# Top Five King Salmon Lures



## limpinglogan

List your top five King Salmon lures/baits.

I'll Start...

1. Drifting an egg pattern fly.
2. Any silver/shiny thunderstick
3. Betsie River Dancer Inline Spinner - yellow 
4. 1/2oz Little Cleo Spoon - Silver & Blue - replaced hook to a gammy.
5. Rapala shad rap - silver


----------



## wolvron

pink egg sacks under a float.
white egg sacks under a float
chartreuse egg sacks under a float
blue egg sacks under a float
glow roe trout bead under a float.


----------



## plugger

Green dolphin spoon

Green spin doctor, bluefly

Fire tiger thunder stick

Turks tickler


----------



## lreigler

anything on the end of a six foot leader


----------



## jrv

1. Skien under a float

2. Egg pattern flies

3. Blue/Silver hot&tot

4. Silver husky jerks

5. blue/silver Cleos


----------



## Abel

Doesn't matter here you are, these will catch anything...

1lb of C4
1/2lb of C4
1 stick of Dynamite
Chartuese Colored Turks Tickler
Chartruese Michigan Spider


----------



## plugger

Dupont spinner


----------



## oxdog66

Case of beer

Pint of jack
Cuban cigar
Short stiff rod
Silver spider

All in fun of course 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Oslo spinners
wiggle warts
hot n' tots
Ko wobblers & cleos
Rattle traps
thunderstick jr.
and everything wolvron said.

so more then 5.


----------



## Trout King

Interesting I see a so many fly patterns, here's what I like AND less foul hookups.... 

1. Skein under a bobber
2. Spawn bag/anise under a bobber
3. Homemade inline spinner 4's and 5's Orange or Chartreuse silver or brass blades.
4. Gold/black or chrome/black Hot'n'Tot
5. Chrome or Gold Flatfish
6. Junior Thunderstick firetiger
7. Ping a T Chartreuse orange or pink.


----------



## diztortion

Not in any particular order.

Cleo
Kastmaster
KO Wobbler
Hot N Tot
Deep Thundersticks


----------



## sweet tree

Do you guys switch out the factory hooks from your plugs? If so, what type of hooks do you replace them with?


----------



## tannhd

For kastmasters and the like I take off the trebles. So many avoided snags.

Edit: not plugs, but whatev


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Pearl J-plug/ black ladder back
Green glow J-plug/black ladder back
Glow/Glow Hoochie w/ green/blue/silver squid
Mongolian Beef Moonshine
Bloody Nose Moonshine
I have a lot more that apply to the river such as thundersticks and skein(under a bob), but most of the salmon fishing I do is out on the lake. You could not pay me to eat 99% of the salmon in the river from Labor Day on.....


----------



## toppm

I switch my plugs out with 2X strong Mustad Trebles. I beleive size 6. Could be wrong. Too early to go to barn to check. Have to be big enough not to bend. 

Spring Big Lake
Gold/Black Bomber
Chartreuse Hot n Tot

Summer Big Lake
Green Dream weaver- green fly

Fall Big Lake
j plug

Fall river
Smithwick Rattlin Rogue


----------

